# Anybody installed Solaris 10 ??



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi 

I have Mandriva One and Windows XP installed . I want to install Solaris 10 on my laptop to practise SQL and Unix..Can anybody guide me how to delete Mandriva and dual boot windows XP + Solaris 10 ?

Does any distribution of Linux comes with pre installed SQL ?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 23, 2009)

easy.. Just insert the Solaris DVD.. and follow the instructions.. Solaris will take you to the partition setup.. there you can allocate the partitions to it.. make a 8GB+ partition for Solaris.. and select UFS file system.. the swap partition will be automatically picked up by it or you can re-format it as swap space.. 

On the other hand.. i'd recommend that you go for OpenSolaris instead of Solaris 10.. Solaris is a bit heavy on resources and doesn't have the wealth of Free Softwares.. on Solaris 10 you'll feel at home using GNOME  and OpenSolaris too is UNIX complaint.. 

Solaris 10 uses Java Desktop Environment (if i remember) which requires at least 512 MB RAM (758 MB recommended)


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

^^hmm ..so can I just allocate mandriva partitions to Open Solaris so that it can automatically format and install it then ? 

Thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you post output of fdisk -l? If your mandriva partition a primary partition then Yes...Yiu cannot install OpenSolaris on a Logical Drive...


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

oops...I think Mandriva isnt on primary partition ..First I had windows XP on C: and then Mandriva on E: partition...How to do it now ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

In that case of if Mandriva is a logical drive. Delete it. Then shrink the extended partition. And then install OpenSolaris by creating a partition on Unallocated Space.
Use Gparted Live CD or Ubuntu Live CD (and run Partition Editor) for this partition tasks.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

Before Mandriva :

C: Win XP
D: Logical Drive

I reallocated 8GB out of D drive to unallocated space and then installed Mandriva on that 

AFTER MANDRIVA

Now you are advising to delete all linux swap etc partitions and then install Opensolaris on that unallocated space 

Am I Right ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you post screenshot of Disk Management in Windows OR post the output of fdisk -l in Mandriva?
It would really give more insight what you need. 
IIRC Solaris can Use your Linux SWAP, so don't delete SWAP but delete the Mandriva's Root Partition...


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

or post the screenshot of Gparted 

Btw what about this sudden craze of installing OSes ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

^^aise hee yar..kabhi kabhi IT life se bor hoke purane shauk yaad aa jate hai


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

great to know that the fire sill burns within you.. but i think that Solaris can be installed on the logical drive too.. just try it and then tell us.. it will warn you if it is not installable on logical drive..


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

^^okies  ..will tell u once its dloaded


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2009)

AFAIK Solaris cannot be installed on a logical partition. Free up some disk space and create another Primary partition.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

^^  yaar ye kya jhaam hai ?

koi kehta hai logical koi kahe primary


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

wait for few hours.. we'll confirm it for you..

Update :-

Here check *this* out


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Solaris needs to be installed on a Primary Partition. You can use GParted to recreate/resize the partitions. But be aware of the fact that you cannot directly convert a logical partition to a primary one.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

So it means I have to remove windows ??? no way ...I m not going to recreate partition table again

Also Acer Aspire 5500 doesnt list in Solaris HCL


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

you can install OpenSolaris.. it can be installed on logical partition.. and it is also UNIX System V complaint..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^
No IIRC It can't be. OpenSolaris uses ZFS which has to be  primary.

@OP: I warn you it is possible if you try to install it on logical drive, it might erase the extended partition, and all logical drives may get lost in the process.



esumitkumar said:


> So it means I have to remove windows ??? no way ...I m not going to recreate partition table again
> 
> Also Acer Aspire 5500 doesnt list in Solaris HCL



You don't have to remove Windows. You can have upto 4 primary partitions or 3 primary partitions and 1 extended partition with an extended partition...er...consisiting of multiple logical drive.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

AFAIK a HD cant have more than one primary partition..It can only have one primary partition and then a logical partition which can have many logical drives ..right ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> AFAIK a HD cant have more than one primary partition..It can only have one primary partition and then a logical partition which can have many logical drives ..right ?



No.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

^^fdisk says that..also since I have one primary partition C having windows already installed ..frm which tool I can divide it into two primary partition ?


----------



## bharat_r (Feb 24, 2009)

If u dont want to disturb ur partitions, install it on vmware. 
Tested.It works fine.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^fdisk says that..also since I have one primary partition C having windows already installed ..frm which tool I can divide it into two primary partition ?



I know that the DOS "fdisk" says that...  but it's limitation of "fdisk" 

I suggest you use Partition Editor(Gparted) in Ubuntu Live CD or Gparted Live CD or use Qtparted in Knoppix...
If you want Windows based tool, use Partition Magic, but I havent tried it...


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah.. it's working on VMware.. but you'll need a good amount of RAM for that.. 2 GB should do fine


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2009)

On a system as Liverpool said, there can be a max of 4 paritions (Primary + Extended). Now its upto you how you choose the combination. You can re-partition your drive and create another Primary Partition to install Solaris.

Solaris requires a primary partition because of the file system issues. It also creates a number of smaller partitions by itself.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

you can try installing it to a USB drive..


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 25, 2009)

solaris in my system and laptop is really slow while starting. There are problems even with the sound card but after installing opensolaris 2008.11 all things are fine. 

Use opensolaris 2008.11 for practicing UNIX than FreeBSD because the installation is easy.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

hellknight said:


> yeah.. it's working on VMware.. but you'll need a good amount of RAM for that.. 2 GB should do fine


 
Yup I have 2 GB RAM ..Can you  tell me step by step how to install Solaris on VMWARE ? Which version of VMware etc


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

Err.. actually i don't have VMWare... i use Virtualbox.. firstly.. make a image of the disc if you can.. it will make the installation much, much faster...

Then start virtualbox.. and click on new..
then select Solaris/OpenSolaris from the menu...
Allocate about 768 MB RAM to it..
and about 10 GB Hard Disk space to it..
then click on settings.. 
if you have a AMD processor then click on enable AMD-V and if Intel Core series then also click on it..

Now for the installation you can follow *these* steps


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

> make a image of the disc if you can


I am already dloading the iso..so thats it ?



> Allocate about 768 MB RAM to it..and about 10 GB Hard Disk space to it


So can I allocate this 10 GB frm my D drive ?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah.. it will automatically create a disk file .. VDI (Virtualbox Disk Image) and it will keep filling it automatically.. so all your 10 GB will not be allocated at once.. unless you select that option.. you just follow the steps in Virtualbox.. they're damn easy..

no need to partition Hard Disk.. just start Virtualbox..


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

^^gr8 and no need of buying a CD for Rs 10 and then burning it


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^itnee kanjoosi...lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

^^arre nahin re..itni kanjoosi hoti to office roz 45 kms car se na jata 

Its the headache of burning CD and then kuch iso main jhol to fir panga


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, if its just for trial purposes even I'd recommend installing it in a Virtual Environment. Thats the easiest possible installation.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

thankoo infra_LAAL_dude


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Installed and used, quite nice, but looks like a uBuntu xerox. Good, but still, I prefer Windows.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2009)

May look like the Ubuntu zerox but not underneath for sure!


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 27, 2009)

Installed OS 11 on Virtualbox..Thanks all...but its not recogniaing sound card and screen max resolution supported is 1024*768 pixels ...Any solutions


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^
Install Sound device in Virtualbox for sound.
For resolution, try installing Guest Additions.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah.. but i think that you'll have to install the development libraries on Solaris.. coz the software used to detect the OS and correct resolution requires the libraries and compatible compiler..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, the guest addons need to be compiled on FreeBSD and openSolaris afaik.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 3, 2009)

Frm whr to dload these guest addons ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2009)

Its usually bundled with the virtualization software you use. Just check all the menus, you will find the option to install it.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 3, 2009)

Click on install guest additions under menu.. you'll have to search it.. a windows will automatically open in Guest Machine..


----------

